# Saint John, NB?



## TheMopps (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi All,

My husband and I (and our 3 year old son) have decided that New Brunswick is where we want to be in the world. We are very drawn to the Saint John area as there seems to be a good mix of industry (for my Husbands work as a diesel mechanic) and open space/rural areas within commutable distance. 

Does anyone have any direct experience of Saint John that they would share? 

The only niggle is the relative distance to get to airports etc for visiting family members - it would take us around 8 hours to collect family from Halifax airport


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I am originally from Saint John, NB. Born and lived there for 32 yrs...I even know the current Mayor of Saint John. I would like to tell you all about Saint John, but I think their Facebook page offers more information than I could possibly type out.

Saint John, New Brunswick - Places | Facebook

If you decide to live/rent in the uptown area till the dust settles. Let me know...


----------



## TheMopps (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for responding 

I've joined a few pages on FB related to Saint John and I'm getting lots of useful information (like the issues with the water lol) 

We are aiming to make the leap Spring 2014 (a long way off I know but I'm somewhat of a stickler for planning!) 

From what we have researched Saint John seems the right balance for us as a family and seems really friendly.

One thing though - living in the UK everywhere is pretty accessible and I have a niggle that we may feel a little cut off


----------



## ventrondo (Jan 9, 2015)

TheMopps, did you make the move? How has it been working out? I am moving there next month...any advice / help is appreciated. My bf is from there and his family are great, would just be nice to hear from an expat on their experiences.

I guess you could say I am starting to worry about things - natural when moving I know. I have written a 'to-do' list which is scaring me lol

I understand what you mean about maybe being a little cut off...shopping online seems to be most popular as there isn't a lot of good shopping in the city. I currently live in Belfast, and while it's not a big city, it's much bigger than Saint John, which to me is more like a town.


----------

